# Proof that I was once a child with a saint of a horse.



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While doing some spring cleaning, I found a stack of pictures I have wanted to scan in for a while. Here are some of my favorites! Have a laugh and add your 'I was once horse crazy and my horse amazingly survived'


Me and my friends TWH named Copy. He is the former Big Lick horse I have mentioned before. Let us not talk about the fashion choices...








Me and my Heart Horse, King. On our way to our very first show. We didn't have a trailer so I hand walked him 3 miles there and 3 miles home. Poor horse. Oh and you are welcome for starting the 'tuck your pants in your boots' trend. 









Here I am irritated because I had to wear a helmet for gaming classes...










My favorite picture of me and King EVER. Take it easy on my hair...it still looks like that with the exception of the Venus Fly trap bangs. 









A long day at the show. 









Showing my friends horse Roscoe in Morgan pleasure. We did pretty well I think...surprising considering the outfit. 









My baby sister on King in what looks to be the longest shanked bit ever. 










Me, Mel and her son. No worries. King would have dropped dead before he let that baby fall. 









'mere horsie!









Here he was at almost 30. Not too shabby for an old man eh?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Great pics, Cori! Nothing like taking a walk down Memory Lane.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Girl, those jeans are not any where near being tucked into your bra. You have a long way to go. And what is wrong with bangs? 

Love your horse trip down memory lane.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG, you had a walker bit on him. Poor guy! lol

Love the fashions, that's half the fun of such a walk down memory lane!

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing!

ETA - Boots, not boobs, AB lol


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are so adorable, Cori! King was gorgeous!

Here's a couple of my boy sportin' his pink lacy panties.  
Oh the things he's put up with over the years!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL! What, pray-tell, are the panties for?! 

King was a dollface and very very tolerant. He really was a saint.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> ETA - Boots, not boobs, AB lol


I really do need to clean my glasses. My poor tired eyes have been looking at the small print in these manuals for too many days. 
Laugh!

I also need to adjust the contrast on my monitor because I can not tell that she has her pants in her boots.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't worry...the pants were close enough to the boobs that it would make sense too.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

We went to an open show with a few fun classes in it and the panty race was one of them. You run down to the barrel at the end of the arena, hop off, put a pair of panties on (over your jeans!), get back on, then run to the finish line. It makes for a great laugh!

King looks wonderful. Every little girl needs a horse like him!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish I had a scanner!! And had taken more pics of the weird crap we used to do with our horses. Poor Flame. :lol:


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I had totally forgotten about my scanner until Bobby needed it for work. I have a bunch more that I want to do...but mostly of the hilarity that happens when you ask a confirmed tom boy to wear a dress to the prom. Very interesting...lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what an amazing horse you had  Everyone needs a horse like him at least once in there life. Godda love walks down memory lane


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: I love strolls down memory lane.

Denny and I learning to jump together. Yep, you see right; no helmet, no saddle, no bridle (only a nylon halter), jumping over a pipe that is strung between two t-posts in a pasture with other loose horses. Frankly, I am extremely surprised that he and I survived each other. He had probably been under saddle for maybe a year at this point.









I think that little Olen taught me more than any other horse I've ever ridden. He was so tolerant of some things and with other things, he wouldn't hesitate to dump my little butt in the dirt.









Then there was old Buck, who quite literally adored having kids hanging off him all the time. He saved my butt more times than I can count and taught me so much about trust.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww, you had some great teachers smrobs. Thats probably why you are so fantastic now....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Riiiiiight:wink:. I did have a fantastic teacher or two though. I would give anything to have old Buck back. I miss that old man.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Daaawwww, little towhead kiddo on Olen, complete with massively oversized pad, you haz just killed me wif cuteness! *melts into a little puddle and oozes away*


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure I'd call him a saint seeing as all of the worst falls I have ever had were off him! But, in all fairness, he did put up with a 10 year old girl learning to ride on him.
Dennis, my completely inappropriate for a beginner thoroughbred


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cute pix! Makes me want to go find my old pix... I wonder where they are...???


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Aw you lucky butts.  I wish I had pics of me when I was small on a horse. Unfortunately, there are none.  I was still dreaming of getting to ride a horse one day.  Nice pics though!  I hope my kids will be able to go down memory lane and look at pictures of themselves on their favorite horse/pony.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot. I did get _this_ close to a horse when I was small.  If I didn't go on that silly carousel at least once every summer, I would have a fit. :wink:
The ponies on Canada day were a must as well. At 7 I was disappointed to stop, but I found myself to heavy to burden the poor pony. :-| As you see I was a little chunky. :wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Awwwww, awesome pics corinowalk! I have SO been there with the show before! Only I rode my mare 15 miles TO the show a day before it started, left her at a friend in towns, competed, and then rode home 15 miles the next day! :lol: Poor thing!

A couple of mine:









Hehe, much like smrobs only a little smaller, this would be a 12 year old me, bareback and helmetless, on my attitude prone 5 year old Arab gelding who liked to buck. I loved him dearly, he was a sweetheart and a half, but he caused my worst injuries!









12 year old me on the 5 year old Arab! I do believe this was the winter he crushed my foot slipping on ice because I was jumping him in winter >.< He jumped up and stood with me dangling from his side and screaming for help for 10 minutes without moving a muscle, and for that, I forgive him for every fall I've ever had!









A 10 year old me riding my then 3 year old Arab for the first time! Thank heaven for my aunt, we did pony club that first year he was under saddle!









*giggles* My sister jumping Playboy when he was a bit older...maybe 6? :lol: She's never had a lesson in her life! She'd be 10 in this pic.









How about not even 2 years old on my grandpa's Arab stallion? It's amazing I'm still alive...









7 years old and I got bored so I started sneaking into the pasture, catching Zaalla our old broodmare, climbing the barbed wire fence (I have the scars to prove it) and galloping across the field bareback! My mom had a coronary event right before this photo...









Or hurling a half crazed 14hh Arab mare at a 3'0" log TIED between two trees? :roll: This was very much a "hang on and pray" moment! I was an older teen in this one, I should have known better...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Indy. Glad I could give you a melty moment .


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, did I not post the beautiful picture of me jumping King? With every fault in the world?

I think I was 15...maybe 16 in this pic. 

Barefoot
Bareback
Halter
Leadrope only attached on one side
Cinder blocks
Random stick

And as usual...pulling a face...LOL

Enjoy that gem!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

proof that I was once very tiny, unfortunatly I dodnt get a saint of a pony, I got a terrorist of one instead.








ETA - Harvey is 12.2hh, welsh section B who has done everything including ODE's and PC games to quite a high level


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Adorable and terrorist go hand in hand Faye!

Trouble multiplies by cuteness factor. I would say that was one troublesome pony!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I still own him, he is now the wrong side of 30, and he is still a terrorist.
Honestly we had a 16.2hh warmblood in the field and little toothless harvey had him terrified!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww...he was just trying to play! LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

All this fun sure makes me wish I had a horse when I was growing up.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, i don't have a scanner so bear with me, you get a picture of a picture. This was a probabaly.. 8 year old me in my first "show" held at my riding stable. the horse is Mack. the 2nd horse i ever rode. he's probably in his late 20's now and still in the lesson program. he's taught so many children and even some adults how to ride. he can ever do lessons by himself!! in one lesson his rider had to make a bathroom trip so my instructor had mack stand in the center of the ring with her to wait for his rider to return, i guess he got bored as he walked back out and joined the lesson! just to see what happend my instructor let him stay and just warned the other riders to watch out for him. he walked, joged, and stoped with everyone else! sometimes i still ask to hop on him for fun days. its a treat for both of us. he gets so exited to have more experienced riders on him that can go faster then a jog! you should see him his little ears perk up, and he he gets so exited! he is our resident "barrel king" the one time i took him to the first barrel but after that i all but let go of my reins and he ran the course himself!! truly a saint of a horse, i can't imagine i'll ever meet another horse like him. <3


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I suppose I'll post a couple. I have a "stupid moment" one like yours corrine. I'll try to get it scanned to post it. But here are a couple of me and Pistol... Oh the good old days!!!

I just love my english show helmet!!! **** - see the velvet peeling off?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Love this thread, these pictures are so cool.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pictures everyone. I don't have any pics of me riding when I was younger but I do have these gems. Yep, these horses were saints. They must have been or I wouldn't be here. That's tiny me....playing....with loose horses. Not an adult in sight. I don't think my mum wanted me around anymore! Haha, the pinto is Tessa, the bay is Holly. I am the kid in both pics. If only I were still that fearless!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I found a couple while cleaning up my bedroom today from when I was about 13. The first is me on the world's fattest quarter horse, Scooter. (Such a misnomer, he couldn't have "scooted" if his life depended on it.) Yep, those are saddlebags TIED to the front of a bareback pad. 

The other two are of an appy gelding named Lucy. Yes, HIS name was Lucy. Poor guy. No wonder he had such an attitude. I got the brilliant idea to take pictures of myself as an indian, because don't you know that every appaloosa has to be an indian pony at some time or another? But I decided I wasn't tan enough, so I wore panty hose to make my legs darker. Brilliant idea, made me slip and slide all over the place, and when he decided to buck me off, I didn't have a hope in hell of staying on. Note the ****ed expression and broken reins in the last photo, rofl.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bahahaha, Apachie. Love the "if only I had a gun" face :wink:.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread took me back. The only pictures I even have are senior pictures, but it reminded me of when my saddle was almost new, on a horse I had almost forgotten (poncho), and of a time when I was invincible and mornings weren't so hard waking up. The good old days, I wish I had taken some other pictures of some of the things we used to do, but I always thought taking pictures was dumb back then. :roll:


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Circa 1985....ugh, permed hair! I was 12.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool picts. I wish I had some old picts of our pony, but I had permed hair too. So maybe it is better that there are none.
Sahara are you wearing sneakers?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm only 19 so I don't have a huge memory lane horse wise. 

Here is my first time on a horse (hehe preschool class pictures)









Here is my first pony ride. The ride that started it all. After this birthday party I was begging my parents for lessons. Never did get them. My aunt's inlaws had a jumper named Arizona though. First time I ever jumped a horse haha. I swear they did it for laughs. They put me in the saddle stacked up 2 haybales and said point her at it and kick. Well I did. The jumped ended with me letting go of the reins, clutching the horn, and laughing hysterically. After that I went on weekly trail rides till I started babysitting for someone who had horses. She taught me the basics and what not. I wanted to ride in shows but she didn't have a horse for me but her friend did......









And that horse was Phantom. This was me and Phantom almost 6 years ago(wow it's been so long)

















This was out first show....we walk trotted the whole thing.









This is a picture of a picture of our first time galloping together.....note the look of almost horror on my face as we headed towards a fence and I wasn't sure if we were going to stop haha









This was out first halloween show 5yrs ago. We were a butterfly and wow it was so windy that day his wings were flapping around so much in the arena I'm honestly surprised he took it like a champ









also.........................
I rode a Rhino =D


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

corinowalk said:


> Oh, did I not post the beautiful picture of me jumping King? With every fault in the world?
> 
> I think I was 15...maybe 16 in this pic.
> 
> ...


 
Do they still make horses like that? I'm sure trying to find one.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow! I wish I had pictures of my first time on a horse. I was 5ish and my uncle put me on a mare in field and let me sit on her while she grazed. Ne helmet, barely any adults in a field with other horses....
That was it I was bit by the bug, even if it took me another 28 years before I got my own horse. It was worth it!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok... here are my piccies of me and piccilo ( a pony i used to lease) and me and fitzy (riding school pony) I was probably 11 in the piccilo one and about 9 or 10 in the fitzy one... im still an absolute nut when it comes to horses though, all those piccies of you when you were little etc is still me


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have any pictures, and I'm only 16 so not as much memory lane as some of you but I do remember being on my dad;s OTTB before I could walk, bareback being walked around and sitting in the saddle in front of my mom going down main street on her 3 year old paint, in his first ever parade. He didn't spook once, even with all the flags flapping in his face  i wish i had a picture of that.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well if we're traveling down memory lane...circa 1997 (I was 10). Lizzie is still giving lessons today  Sweet sweet mare.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this! I'm only 19 so mine aren't too old but I'll add them anyway!

The first bay horse is Traveler. He was my first horse, I was 12, he was 5. He was supposedly a walker/arabian cross. He was barely broke but was so calm. He taught me just how forgiving a horse can be. He dealt with anything and everything I threw at him, even putting a clown wig on him for halloween.

The second horse is Mo. He was a registered paint who I bought because I fell in love with him. He was green and full of energy. I took so many falls off of him and he was pretty much the horse that beat me up. He turned out wonderful and let me do anything with him, including dressing him up as a hula dancer and taking him in a parade decked out with bells.

The third horse, the dapple gray, was my first mare. She was a 7 year old thoroughbred mare who was probably the first horse that challenged me as a rider. She didn't like to whoa and she LOVED to jump. I had bought her to be an event horse but never got around to it due to time constraints. We butted heads and yet she never hurt me. She was gorgeous in my opinion but I didn't have the time she deserved.

The last horse was Rebel. He truly was a saint. He was only 3 years old and was the first horse that I trained on my own. He never bucked or tried any funny business. He was the biggest sweetheart and basically a huge dog. He made me look like a good horse trainer. 

I think all my horses were saints because they dealt with me and taught me so much. I wouldn't trade my memories with them for anything!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

My daddys old horse Princess, he used to let me ride her around the yard when i was real little. according to my mom this picture was taking when i was about 2-3 years old and I ran out side (almost under princess) trying to get on her lol. so of course my daddy had to put me up there 









This is a picture of my first very own pony just for me  on the day i got her 
her name was Perdy. 








and this is me petting Furry summer my moms appy. who is the mother of my horse Blaze and in this picture BLaze was about 3 days old. 









well thats my trip down memory lane, i have tons more pics from way back when but that would fill to much space on here lol.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

That little Olen....that made my night!!


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

And Perdy - so cute!!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

^ ^ Thank you


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

King was a very beautiful horse! He looked like such a sweet boy


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

There were two horses that played a big part in my learning to ride. 

First came Gamble. (These pictures are probably from 1998)
He was a smaller horse, but full of spunk and spirit. He never once acted up and was just a ham all around. Only rode him for one summer, but he's always stuck out in my mind.



















Then there was Nightcap. (Pictures from 1999)
I was told she was a Tennessee Walker and around 13 years old. I was head over heels in LOVE with this horse. She was infallibly patient, kind, and gentle. She got me over my fear of barebacking and I always felt taken care of with her. I found out she had been passed off from owner to owner because of unfortunate circumstances. One of her owners had died, another got too sick to ride, etc. I STILL think about this horse to the day and wish I could find her, if she's even still alive. Blah, it still makes me tear up not knowing what ever happened to her....


----------

